#  Chat Ecke >   Hund >

## Sylvia

:zd_bye_3_cut: Hallo Ihr Lieben,wer von euch hat einen Hund und was für einen ?Ich habe einen Bobtail und die Dame ist schon 12 Jahre heißt Cora.   
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## Stine

Hallo Sylvie!
Ich habe einen Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever - er ist jetzt 9 Monate alt (siehe auch Profilbild).   :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## spokes

Paul, ein Dabea (Dackel - Beagle), 13,5 Jahre, stocktaub und immer noch absolut notgeil.

----------


## Stine

:wee_hee_cut:  

> immer noch absolut notgeil

 Super!

----------


## spokes

nee, nicht super.  
Es ist einfach schrecklich :Undecided:  :Undecided:  :Undecided:

----------


## Stine

Ja, Spokes, ich kann´s mir schon stressig vorstellen .... wenn keine/r vor ihm sicher ist... :Grin:

----------


## spokes

wir hatten ja gehofft, das es mit dem Alter deutlich weniger wird. Da haben wir uns aber schwer getäuscht  :Grin:

----------


## Stine

Ist er denn nicht kastriert? Oder hat er trotz Kastration diese Gelüste?

----------


## spokes

nee, er ist noch komplett. Früher haben wir das nicht gemacht, damit er nicht wie seine Schwester zu einer Fressmaschine mutiert und nun wollen wir das in seinem Alter nicht mehr zumuten.

----------


## Stine

Na, jetzt würd ich das auch nicht mehr machen...
Überhaupt das Thema Kastration...2 Ärzte - 3 Meinungen... :Grin:

----------


## Kaeks

Uhhhh
Habe einen kleinen schwarz weißen Jack-Russel-Terrier mit dem namen "bobbel" (der name kommt leider gottes von meiner mutter... ich war ja für Rowdy oder Gismo...). 
Er wird im Mai 2009 ein Jahr alt =) 
Hab ihm vor kurzem erst Platz und Stups (dann stupst er mit seiner nase gegen meine ^^ ) beigebracht... hach... ich mag Hunde!

----------


## Filliz

Hallo zusammen 
Also ich finde Hunde, bzw. Tiere generell toll und das sie eine Bereicherung für die Entwicklung der Kinder sind und überhaupt. 
Allerdings, ist man bei Hunden im Vergleich zu Katzen doch sehr gebunden, was z. B. Urlaubsreisen angeht. 
Außerdem, wer geht mit dem Hund (bei einer Familie) gassi? -besonders gerade, wenn es regnet?
Dann muss man, wenn man sich nicht gerade in feier Natur befindet, die Hinterlassenschaft des Vierbeiners wieder entfernen. :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
Mein Sohn (12J.) bekommt schon beim Anblick der Haufen einen Würgreitz und ganz besonder amüsant ist es, wenn es unter den Profilsohlen der Schuhe klebt. 
Im Moment laufen durch unsere kl. Anliegerstraße wohl einige Hunde, deren Besitzer sie mitten auf die Straße "kacken" lassen, ich finde das gar nicht mehr lustig.  
Aber im großen und ganzen finde ich Hunde gut. 
LG
Tanja

----------


## Sylvia

:s_thumbup:   Ja da haste Recht mit dem Haufen,aber wer sich einen Hund anschaffen tut müsste eigentlich wissen das es dazu gehört die Haufen weg zu machen.Meine Hundedame wurde heute früh von einem Schäferhund gebissen.Sie hat bloß gut eine kleine schramme auf der Nase.Aber sie ist doch schon 12 Jahre und hat einen Herzfehler ,sie konnte sich nicht beruhigen.Man steht so hilflos dem Tier gegenüber ,man beruhigt und spricht  gut zu,aber ich hatte Angst im Moment.Der andere Hund hatte die Schnauze voller Fell,bloß gut das sie so viel davon hat sonst wäre er drinnen gewesen.  Lg. Sylvi

----------


## Christiane

> Im Moment laufen durch unsere kl. Anliegerstraße wohl einige Hunde, deren Besitzer sie mitten auf die Straße "kacken" lassen, ich finde das gar nicht mehr lustig.

 
Als ich noch Schülerin war, habe ich immer in den Ferien einen Cocker Spaniel in Urlaubspflege genommen. Der war so erzogen, sein Häufchen in Gullideckel zu setzen. Nicht diese runden, sondern er hat über diese viereckigen Gitter gekackt. Da hat Frauchen gut mitgedacht - niemand konnte sich an dem Haufen stören und ich mußte ihn nicht wegräumen.

----------


## cora

Hallo, 
dann will ich mich auch mal einreihen: Zu unserer Familie gehört eine Pyrenäen-Berghündin namens "Cora". Sie ist bereits 12 Jahre und damit für ihre Rasse uralt! 
Im August hatte sie eine schwere Gebärmutter-Vereiterung. Die Entscheidung zur schnellen OP war richtig, sie hat es super überstanden, war wenige Stunden später wieder auf den Beinen. In meiner alten Lady steckt noch eine große Portion Lebenswillen - hoffentlich noch recht lange! 
Liebe Grüße an alle Tierfreunde!

----------


## Sylvia

Ist ja toll Cora,meine Dame heißt ja auch Cora und ist 12 Jahre.Heute hat sie die Bissattacke gut überstanden,waren noch beim Doc und die Nase brauchte nicht genäht werden.Bloß gut.Euch allen einen schönen 2 Adventund einen lieben Gruß von Sylvi.

----------


## iiharryii

Hallo zusammen das in meinem Profilbild ist
Ronja eine 8 jährige Mischlingshündin, süß oder?
Leider hat sie auch schon Arthrose und deshalb nicht mehr soviel Spaß am laufen.
Vieleicht könnte man hier mal seine Haustiere mit Foto vorstellen, wäre doch interessant.
Gruß harry

----------


## Stine

Gute Idee mit den Fotos...
Das ist meine Plüschkugel.....   
...und in Eintracht mit dem Kater auf dem Sessel

----------


## Sylvia

Das ist meine Cora.Lg. Sylvi

----------


## iiharryii

Hallo dann will ich hier auch nochmal unsere Ronja vorstellen.
Hoffe es klappt, habe noch keine Fotos hochgeladen.

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich habe auch einen Hund. 
Na ja, einige Leute, oder viele, bzw fast alle, die sie noch nie gesehen haben, vorallem Fremde (gerade die bleiben alle stehen, ist das ein Hund, na wie niedlich, darf man den streicheln, dürfen wir ein Foto machen,.....), ja wirklich, sie flüchtet eh dann schon immer zwischen meinen Füßen, da sie es nicht mehr mag, ständig angetatscht zu werden.  
So hier mal ein Foto.  
Ach ja sie heißt Kira und ist total brav. In der Wiese kann sie zurzeit nicht spielen, da würden wir sie zurzeit nicht mehr finden, vor lauter Schnee.   HPIM1871klein.gif  HPIM1882klein.gif  HPIM1889klein.gif  HPIM1891klein.gif

----------


## Purzel2910

Mein Hund ist ein Britischer Collie, eine Dame namens Queeny. Wie alle Lebewesen muß sie auch mal müssen. Es liegt nicht am Hund, wenn das Probleme ergibt. Es liegt am Halter. Überall gibt es diese kleinen Tütchen mit denen man die Häufchen prima beseitigen kann, ohne daß jemand überhaupt großartig in Berührung kommen muß. Als ich letztens mit meinem Pferd spazieren war, und in ein nahes Wohngebiet geriet, holte ich mir später sogar die Schubkarre um die Hinterlassenschaft zu entfernen, die Duke vor einer Einfahrt hinterlassen hatte. Der Besitzer des Hauses kam heraus und meinte tatsächlich: " Liegen lassen!....- MEINE ROSEN!!!!!" - ;-)))   das ist Queeny 
Wir haben immer gerne Tiere und auch Hunde gehalten. Seit 4 Jahren erstmals einen Collie und ich merke, daß man dem Collie im Umgang mit der Außenwelt eher etwas nachsieht als einer anderen Hunderasse. Muß wohl am Lassie-Image liegen!  Neben dem Collie wohnen zur Zeit 3 Frettchen und 2 Pferde mit uns. Sonst waren da noch allerhand Fische, oder eben Tiere die meine Kinder im Laufe der Zeit einziehen lassen haben, die mit uns bis zu ihrem Tod gelebt haben. ( unseren blauen Flußkrebs Sebastian, Mäuschen, die Ratte Fleur, Hamster, Kaninchen, Wellensittiche,ein Kater-, ein Ziegenpärchen ( Zeuss-Willy und Kleopatra) sowie 2 Terrier. Ich empfand es immer sehr schön mit Tieren zu leben und es war zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Belastung. Es paßte halt immer gut in unser Leben und war eine Bereicherung .Irgendeiner aus der Familie brachte immer mal wieder einen neuen Hausgenossen mit. Besonders fröhlich aber sind die Fretts. Die bereiten uns sehr viel Freude und bringen Leben in die Bude.

----------


## Filliz

Hallo 
Wir haben auch seit Mitte April einen Hund. Sie heißt Crema und kommt aus Spanien. Heute ist sie 6 Monate und hat sich gut entwickelt.
Fotos könnt ihr in meinem Profil ansehen. 
Lg 
Tanja

----------


## lucy230279

süß, was ist das denn für ne rasse? ein mischling?

----------

